# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ New Edition 1.10.1.24 Released, !!!Sony Xperia Supported Free!!!

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ New Edition 1.10.1.24 Released, !!!Sony Xperia Supported FREE!!!*  *Fell free to live a new XPerience with zZKey.* *NO ACTIVATIONS; NO CREDITS; FULL FREE*. *More stuff is comming.*    *We released a brand wanted poll ON... Our users ask us for Sony, and here they have. Remember we don't have borderland. Our users request us and we shoot down the world.*    *Because... We are On the Right Side of The Force... We Proudly Presents  zZKey SmartZ 1.10.1.24*   *What New:*
------------------- *ST26a {Direct Unlock FREE, Read info where phone is locked, Repair damaged TA, Reset Unlock Counters} ST26i {Direct Unlock FREE, Read info where phone is locked, Repair damaged TA, Reset Unlock Counters} Xperia J, (Sony JLo) {Direct Unlock FREE, Read info where phone is locked, Repair damaged TA, Reset Unlock Counters} Xperia E C1504(Sony Nanhu SS)  {Direct Unlock FREE, Read info where phone is locked, Repair damaged TA, Reset Unlock Counters} Xperia E C1505 (Sony Nanhu SS) {Direct Unlock FREE, Read info where phone is locked, Repair damaged TA, Reset Unlock Counters} Xperia E dual, C1604 (Sony Nanhu DS) {Direct Unlock FREE, Read info where phone is locked, Repair damaged TA, Reset Unlock Counters} Xperia E dual, C1605 (Sony Nanhu DS) {Direct Unlock FREE, Read info where phone is locked, Repair damaged TA, Reset Unlock Counters}*
--------------------------------   *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes...     Supported!
IMEI Repair...      Supported!
Relock Op...         Supported!
Multilanguage Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN, TURK, FRENCH)
Heuristic Method*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
* *Update Dongle is Required* 
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @bojadzic -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @FON-TECNO -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @J3soft -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @Pufi164 -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @cdmakiller -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please Contact Us  *Do You Want Free* *zZKey Credits**? Of Course is your Turn Now, Report Success Logs of Huawei and SMARTZ Module, and You Will be Next!!!* 
---------------------------------  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Sony C1504 reset counter and unlock perfectly with zZKey*  *Operation Log:*
  Quote:  			 				Desbloqueando Teléfono...
Detectando teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Manufacturer:	Sony *Model:	C1504*
Build ID:	11.3.A.2.23
Baseband:	76XXU-USNSKOLYM-2540
IMEI: 355558055xxxxxx
Verificando Rooteo...	OK!
Leyendo Estado de Bloqueo... 
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Realizando la Verificacion del Cripto S1...
------------------------------------------------------------
Red(es) Permitida(s): *Argentina - Movistar ; Chile - Movistar ; Colombia - Movistar
Ecuador - Movistar ; El Salvador - Movistar ; Guatemala - Movistar
Mexico - Movistar ; Spain - Movistar ; Nicaragua - Movistar
Panama - Movistar ; Peru - Movistar ; Uruguay - Movistar
Venezuela - Movistar*   *Simlock Status: Locked ( Tries: 5/5 )*
Desbloqueando Teléfono...
Chequeando el Arranque Actual del Telefono...
Arranque del Telef: Original Semc Boot
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Estado de Inicializacion: 2
Encriptando y Escribiendo datos... *Desbloqueo Finalizado.*
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaciَn realizada.    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Xperia ST26i with damaged TA fixed and unlocked with zZKey*  *Operation Log:*
  Quote:  			 				Desbloqueando Teléfono...
Detectando teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Manufacturer:	Sony
Model:		ST26a
Build ID:		11.2.A.0.33
IMEI: 		3539330530xxxxx
Verificando Rooteo...	OK!
Leyendo Estado de Bloqueo... 
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Realizando la Verificacion del Cripto S1...
Failed Reading TAUnit    *Software will inform you that is damaged, if you want to repair, click in Ok:*
  Quote:  			 				Detectando teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Manufacturer:	Sony
Model:		ST26a
Build ID:		11.2.A.0.33
IMEI: 		35393305307xxxx
Verificando Rooteo...	OK!
Leyendo Estado de Bloqueo... 
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Realizando la Verificacion del Cripto S1...
Failed Reading TAUnit
Desbloqueando Teléfono...
Chequeando el Arranque Actual del Telefono... *Arranque del Telef: Custom zZKey Boot*
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
 Estado de Inicializacion: 1
Encriptando y Escribiendo datos... *Desbloqueo Finalizado.*
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaciَn realizada.   
Thanks to @guillep for test report  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Another Xperia E Unlock Done with zZKey*  *Operation Log:*
  Quote:  			 				Unlocking Phone...
Detecting Phone...
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:	Sony *Model:		C1504*
Build ID:	11.3.A.0.56
Baseband:	76XXU-USNSKOLYM-2540
IMEI: 		35555805xxxxxxx
Checking root...OK!
Reading SimLock Status... 
Creating Secure Data Backup...
Performing S1 Crypto Verification(s)...
------------------------------------------------------------
Allowed Network(s):
Argentina - Movistar ; Chile - Movistar ; Colombia - Movistar
Ecuador - Movistar ; El Salvador - Movistar ; Guatemala - Movistar
Mexico - Movistar ; Spain - Movistar ; Nicaragua - Movistar
Panama - Movistar ; Peru - Movistar ; Uruguay - Movistar
Venezuela - Movistar
------------------------------------------------------------ *Simlock Status: Locked ( Tries: 2/5 )*
Unlocking Phone...
Checking current phone boot...
Phone Boot: Original Semc Boot
Crypting and writing data... *Unlock Done.*
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done.    *After Unlocked:*
  Quote:  			 				Reading Phone.
Detecting Phone...
Reading Phone Info...
Manufacturer:	Sony
Model:		C1504
Build ID:	11.3.A.0.56
Baseband:	76XXU-USNSKOLYM-2540
IMEI: 		35555805xxxxxxx
Checking root...OK!
Reading SimLock Status... 
Creating Secure Data Backup...
Performing S1 Crypto Verification(s)...
Simlock Status: Unlocked ( Factory Unlocked!!! )
Operation Done.    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

